# Let's See Your PALOMINOS



## Jill (Jul 3, 2008)

We've been sharing our buckskin horses, but I think Palominos can be equally beautiful! These are my palominos. Please share your palominos as well!!!

*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a “Bacardi”[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color – My Favorite Horse










*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle, a/k/a “Derby”[/SIZE]*

2000 31” AMHR Light Palomino Gelding – My First Every Show Horse

Shown as a stallion to multiple Grands / National Top Five Performance / Push Button Driving Horse








[SIZE=18pt]Let's see your beautiful palomino minis, ponies and horses [/SIZE]


----------



## Meg (Jul 3, 2008)

This is one of my favourite horses, my gelding *Killer* (a.k.a Bluegables Color Me Gold) - 37.75", 6 x New Zealand National Supreme Champion (5 NZMHA, 1 NMHS), 1 x R/U New Zealand National Supreme Champion, 25 x Supreme Champion... plus heaps more. Hes my superstar


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW Meg your guy is awesome. I can see why he has won so much.





I don't have a palomino



.... yet.

Jill, you know I like your kids.


----------



## Steph G (Jul 3, 2008)

Yay, I can add to this one! I bought a palomino this past January.

Here is what she looked like when I bought her:






Here is what she looked like at our first show in April:






And here she is in her summer coatnot clipped recently, but retained her color and got dapples when clipped)






I didn't expect her to change like she did, but I LOVE it. I don't want winter to come back


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL palominos, Meg and Steph


----------



## Kendra (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, I can actually play!!





Here's our two palomino pinto baby girls ... they're at that scruffy shedding stage right now though!!






Circle J Maid of Gold






Circle J Marigold

And their daddy-pa -






Enchanted Acres Secret Agent, aka Whitey.


----------



## CKC (Jul 3, 2008)

In the future I want a golden palomino gelding with four white socks and a blaze.





Here's our lovely grand ole lady.... Ohio's Merri Miss "Merri"


----------



## Leeana (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yes, we have palomino's and they are all three actually related too.





Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte - Under division year colt , BTU Grandson and sired by the Crown Prince. He is out of one of Karens Nat'l Champion mares who is also a Natl Champion producer. He won Champion Yearling Stallion Under at area II regionals. (Ignore his 5th leg).











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko - Under Division two year old Colt, BTU Grandson and BTU Great Grandson. I have no real good photos of him, yet.











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson - Yearling Under Division colt, same sire as the two above. Needing new photos of him too.


----------



## whitney (Jul 3, 2008)

Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka Trystan






Post Rock Farms Aspen Gold aka Tweet


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful palominos everyone!

Here is my powder pally Blondie as a slightly chubby yearling:






And Queen Pudge taking a break from what she does best today as an over-indulged 29" two year old:






And our new broodmare Goldie (who I don't believe I'll ever get a decent picture of):


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are some of ours:

Lucky Four Skipa Gold Sensation






Little America's Rowdy Cowboy






Little America Skip's Gold Angel






Little America's Miss Trigger Boogie and dam Sweetwater's Snowflake






Little America's Skip's Tiny Overo






Little America Boogie's Trigger






Little America's Chat N Sugar






G E's Sara






W F Holly Go Lightly






Little America's Gold N Sugar






Fantasy Corral's Touch of Gold


----------



## nootka (Jul 3, 2008)

Gramma Pony (reg. name Dell Tera's Betty, a daughter of Dell Tera's Hippy).

She is turning 32 later this month, though she was 21 in this photo, and had just given birth to her last foal.

I strongly suspect a silver gene in there, somewhere, as her daughter, a sorrel, carries it, but...she looks to be a palomino pinto.

Liz


----------



## love_casper (Jul 4, 2008)

My "white" palomino Charm. Half brother to Tiff's Blondie.


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful palominos!!! I see some that I wouldn't mind seeing (here at my place) every day


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 4, 2008)

I am a little Late on Posting my Palominos





My Palomino Pinto Filly "Sunny" (I can't believe it 2 months old already)






and my Beautiful Paint Horse Filly "Foxy"


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 4, 2008)

My only palo is my arab pony, Calista


























Jessi


----------



## maplegum (Jul 4, 2008)

~ Bailey ~

All 29.5 inches of him. His winter coat is almost white, but his summer coat last year was starting to become quite golden. They get darker with age right? I hope so, but I guess only time will tell.

Bailey, taken last week. This is his winter coat..






I will come back and post photos of his summer coat from work. I'm on dial up here at home and I'm quickly loosing patience!!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Jill......not only is Bacardi one of my favorite drinks, it's also one of my favorite minis..haha....he is

just so purdy!!!

Well, here is our palomino girl....Sparky.....excuse the pics, they are not great & this is just taken out

of the pasture....... not trimmed up & hasn't gotten all the winter fuzz gone yet and obviously a little chunky monkey. She has a huge white blaze, and such kind eyes.






and






and






Not only is Sparky as cute as a button, she is so lovely to be around, loves people!

She will be one of the first I advertise in the near future, hint, hint palomino people out there.





Sorry, had to edit because I messed up the picture sequence....eeks.

Valerie


----------



## VernB (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's my only palomino

Lucky F Stylish Little Man






He's mostly white on one side






He has a good amount of color on the other side


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2008)

Gorgeous horses, everyone!!!

Valerie -- thanks for the compliment on Bacardi. He is so special to me


----------



## Minimor (Jul 6, 2008)

I finally got some pix of my golden boy so I can post him here. This fellow did really well for us at his first show a month ago. He's looking a little fatter and a little more grubby here than he did at the show, but anyway, this is JEM A Touch of Class today:

















And this is our other palomino, Cedar Plains First Edition aka "Scooter". I measured him at 33.75" for his permanent papers but at the show a month ago he measured in at 32.5".

As a yearling just after his first show:






And at home 2 or 3 years ago, just hanging out with his buddies:






He's colored up more this year, but I haven't gotten to take any new photos of him yet.


----------



## kayla221444 (Jul 6, 2008)

heres our only golden pal. at horseshue stables.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a cute little palomino pinto Billy Idol son but I still havent figured out how to post pics on here yet...: (


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 6, 2008)

> I have a cute little palomino pinto Billy Idol son but I still havent figured out how to post pics on here yet...: (


Just right click on his picture on your website, choose properties, copy the URL link, then come here and click the icon aobve where you type your message (looks like a tree with a white square around it) that will bring up a prompt window where all you have to do is paste the URL link to the pic and then click ok..


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Lucky C... Wow I am amazed I got it figured out even with your help..Sometimes I need lots of help with this computer stuff..LOL

Anyway here is our boy Rockstar.. He is just a hair under 30 inches. I know the pic isnt great but it is alot better than previous pics I have of him. My daughter is holding him...


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 7, 2008)

> Thanks Lucky C... Wow I am amazed I got it figured out even with your help..Sometimes I need lots of help with this computer stuff..LOL


Looks like you'll need to upload to another photo host site.. Some sites won't allow you to direct link like this.. Photobucket will work and is easy


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous horses!!!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 7, 2008)

well bummer....


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

ontherisefarm said:


> well bummer....


I'm getting ready to go into a client meeting, but if you email the pics to me, I'll post them for you as soon as I can


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 7, 2008)

ok I am gonna try again and if this doesnt work then I will email you my pics...Thanks for the offer Jill too BTW..

sorry they are so big didnt realize they would come up so large as it wasnt a big file...


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

ontherisefarm said:


> ok I am gonna try again and if this doesnt work then I will email you my pics...Thanks for the offer Jill too BTW..
> 
> sorry they are so big didnt realize they would come up so large as it wasnt a big file...


He is beautiful!!!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 7, 2008)

Thankyou.. We like him too. I am really excited to see what he looks like with another season or two of growth and maturity....


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont have any palominos yet...but I must say, Jill, I have seen Bacardi from several different angles...and I have yet to see a bad picture....I LOVE BACARDI. Bacardi even has an awesome butt!!


----------



## ruffian (Jul 7, 2008)

We have 2 palis

This is our Thumper - AKA ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt. He's garnered 2 grand champion stallions and 2 reserve grand champions so far this year.






And our pali mare - Paige - aka RHA Rangers Pink Champagne, who gave us a gorgeous perlino colt this year.




. She's much more golden this summer


----------



## wc minis (Jul 7, 2008)

Here are my two girls. I have become quite fond of palominos


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2008)

LittleRibbie said:


> I dont have any palominos yet...but I must say, Jill, I have seen Bacardi from several different angles...and I have yet to see a bad picture....I LOVE BACARDI. Bacardi even has an awesome butt!!


Oh thank you









I love Bacardi so much. He's like a big dog just about. He's the horse I love the most (even though I know it's not good to have a favorite -- he's just got such a good heart and mind). He is now Harvey's favorite as well





BUT, he can and does take some bad or at least goofy pictures. Here's one of him looking like a smiling goober (yet, I still love this picture of him!)



He's just a yearling in this shot, but looks very mature. He has not been that light in winter since, either. He stays golden year round now.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 8, 2008)

Jill How dare you call him a goober!!! I love a au natural photos!! Bacardi you rock!


----------



## drk (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is my yearling stallion Dent Sidneys Gold Oreo


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 14, 2008)

very pretty DRK well all of them are pretty.. I love Dilutes...


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally got a decent picture of my new girl Goldie the other day and figured I might as well put it up.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2008)

Some more beautiful horses


----------

